# Flea bites or allergies?



## tamaramarrero (Apr 3, 2013)

Zeek has been itching at his underbelly around his private area and today I looked and found this. They're a lot of small red dots. Do you guys think its an allergy to something or fleas?





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tamaramarrero (Apr 3, 2013)

Bump


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Do you see any flea dirt? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shawk2424 (Feb 6, 2013)

Maybe you could consult with your vet.


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

Take a flea comb and vigorously comb your dog and take what comes off of him that looks like dirt / dander / dust... Put a little bit of water on it. If any of it turns to blood drops its fleas.


----------

